# Kraft tools



## BarupTaper0422 (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm sure someone here has used them. Looking for imput on them. I've used marshaltown my whole life and looking to buy a new trowel. Want something with a decent curve to it. Thanks guys


----------



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

As a Marshalltown trowel user I suggest checking out Curry trowels especially for a curved. I don't own a Curry but wish I did. I do own a Kraft 5-Star elite trowel but its a flat trowel I use for finial. I am a curved trowel user my curved is a cheapo Marshalltown. It's ok, I am used to it but I tried a Curry curved a while back and it was a much nicer trowel.


----------



## BarupTaper0422 (Mar 30, 2015)

I may do that...a local dealer has some Currys that I may try out. Only thing I don't like is they are wooden handles.


----------



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

BarupTaper0422 said:


> I may do that...a local dealer has some Currys that I may try out. Only thing I don't like is they are wooden handles.


I agree with you on the wood handle part I think curry has some blue rubber handle trowels too. Either way for the quality of the blade the wood handle isnt so bad.


----------



## BarupTaper0422 (Mar 30, 2015)

True....I'm gonna take a look at them thanks for the input on them


----------



## BarupTaper0422 (Mar 30, 2015)

37chambers said:


> As a Marshalltown trowel user I suggest checking out Curry trowels especially for a curved. I don't own a Curry but wish I did. I do own a Kraft 5-Star elite trowel but its a flat trowel I use for finial. I am a curved trowel user my curved is a cheapo Marshalltown. It's ok, I am used to it but I tried a Curry curved a while back and it was a much nicer trowel.


How do you like your kraft knife? Well built? Which handle did you get with it?


----------



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

BarupTaper0422 said:


> How do you like your kraft knife? Well built? Which handle did you get with it?


My Kraft trowel you mean? I love it. I got the wood handle with it just because its that coloured hardwood and it looks sweet. Its similar to a Higher end Marshalltown trowel. Stiff blade. I really like it for finial on my flats butts and beads but I dont use it for first coat. I also have a set of the SS Kraft knives 4,5,6'' Those are good knives for a good price. Again stiff blade though. I have 4 trowels each 1 has its own purpose.


----------



## BowieMarshalltown (Jul 18, 2013)

Are you looking for a curved trowel for the first coat on butt joints? Or a trowel that is pre-broken in?


----------



## BarupTaper0422 (Mar 30, 2015)

First coat butts preferably


----------



## BowieMarshalltown (Jul 18, 2013)

We have curved drywall trowels in both carbon and stainless steel. I'm not sure if you were aware of them or just wanted to give something else a shot. You can view them below, but can probably find them priced a little lower at a local dealer or on the internet. I think you would be happy. Good luck, and let me know if you have any questions. - Jim

http://marshalltown.com/Products.aspx?D=300&S=306


----------



## BarupTaper0422 (Mar 30, 2015)

BowieMarshalltown said:


> We have curved drywall trowels in both carbon and stainless steel. I'm not sure if you were aware of them or just wanted to give something else a shot. You can view them below, but can probably find them priced a little lower at a local dealer or on the internet. I think you would be happy. Good luck, and let me know if you have any questions. - Jim
> 
> http://marshalltown.com/Products.aspx?D=300&S=306



I will def check them out thank you!


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

I definitely recommend the http://www.krafttool.com/products/by-category/drywall-plastering/taping-knives/by-sku/DW733 6in taping knife from kraft.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

I want one of these sexy as


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

I use mine for final skim coat or busting out butts nice and wide. It's really a great trowel and not really much more money than others. I got mine CSR building supplies.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Is that the 16"


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Yes it is. They are good to go right out of the box.


----------



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

That's the one I have as well. Mines a 14x4. Love it for finial skim on butts flats and beads.


----------



## BarupTaper0422 (Mar 30, 2015)

I would like to try one for sure!


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

BowieMarshalltown said:


> We have curved drywall trowels in both carbon and stainless steel. I'm not sure if you were aware of them or just wanted to give something else a shot. You can view them below, but can probably find them priced a little lower at a local dealer or on the internet. I think you would be happy. Good luck, and let me know if you have any questions. - Jim
> 
> http://marshalltown.com/Products.aspx?D=300&S=306


Hello Jim. This is a change of subject. But I assume you are with Marshalltown products. I noticed in the last year or two you guys stopped manufacturing the broad knives in the 2500 series. 2508, 2510, 2512, etc. . Are they still available? They were always my favorites.


----------



## BowieMarshalltown (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks for the inquiry, but those were discontinued a few years ago. The closest we have now is our 3500 series taping knife.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Bowie any chance marshalltown are goin to upgrade the style and look of knife handles soon feel like I need something new and sexy in my hand


----------



## BowieMarshalltown (Jul 18, 2013)

You never know what is in the works, but thanks for asking!!


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Sweendog87 said:


> Bowie any chance marshalltown are goin to upgrade the style and look of knife handles soon feel like I need something new and sexy in my hand


Here is an upgrade I did. Too bad about the 2500 series being no longer available. They were the best drywall knives produced. I still have a new set I bought on Ebay. I have put some Kraft offset handles on a few knives.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

BarupTaper0422 said:


> I'm sure someone here has used them. Looking for imput on them. I've used marshaltown my whole life and looking to buy a new trowel. Want something with a decent curve to it. Thanks guys


Kraft makes some good tools. I sometimes use a short spined Curry for finish coat of Diamond finish plaster. Of course you can't go wrong with Marshalltown. I have a 4.5" x 11 Marshalltown that I like. I used to always use a muscle 14" Marshalltown. Now I know less is more. I would also recommend checking out Bon tools. They also have some good products too.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Never cared for a Marshall town blade . Too flimsy . TBH...I've never owned anything made by Marshall town that was usable . 

I have two Kraft Mag Hawks .. I really like them !!


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

moore said:


> Never cared for a Marshall town blade . Too flimsy . TBH...I've never owned anything made by Marshall town that was usable .
> 
> I have two Kraft Mag Hawks .. I really like them !!


The 2500 series by Marshalltown were some of the sturdiest knives ever made. Blue steel blade. Steel blade frame. Wooden handle. Stiffer than Ames, Wallboard, Hyde, or most other brands. The only blade I have used that was sturdier were the Sheetrock brand offset knives. And they start off a little too stiff until broken in. Bon knives are pretty well made. here is a link.http://www.bontool.com/product1.asp?P=WDTAPINGKNIVES


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Good looking work mate there endo


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

endo_alley said:


> The 2500 series by Marshalltown were some of the sturdiest knives ever made. Blue steel blade. Steel blade frame. Wooden handle. Stiffer than Ames, Wallboard, Hyde, or most other brands. The only blade I have used that was sturdier were the Sheetrock brand offset knives. And they start off a little too stiff until broken in. Bon knives are pretty well made. here is a link.http://www.bontool.com/product1.asp?P=WDTAPINGKNIVES


I've used the wooden handle Marshall's before.. They're OK..Not as flimsy as the dura soft handled ones .


I've used about any of them out there ...I like my Mint Craft broad knives ..Just my preference ! They just feel right. :thumbsup:


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Those Mintcraft knives look something like a Bon. The Bons appear to have a slightly fatter wooden handle. I'm sure they are fine too. The older style Marshalltowns with the steel backing plate seem to last forever. The aluminum plates tend to bond poorly to the steel blade and get an S curve warp with time. This is rare with the steel blade seats.


----------



## BarupTaper0422 (Mar 30, 2015)

Just ordered myself a 10x10 mag hawk, a 13x5 golden stainless and a 12x4 1/2 curved trowel from kraft. Should be here tomorrow I'll get a pic of them and let u guys know what I think.....can't wait to open that box!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

endo_alley said:


> Those Mintcraft knives look something like a Bon. The Bons appear to have a slightly fatter wooden handle. I'm sure they are fine too. The older style Marshalltowns with the steel backing plate seem to last forever. The aluminum plates tend to bond poorly to the steel blade and get an S curve warp with time. This is rare with the steel blade seats.


After a few weeks i throw my broad knives away . And buy new ones .


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> after a few weeks i throw my broad knives in the back of my truck. And buy new ones .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


>


They wear out!!! Your just on my ass this evening !! Aren't you!!


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I just got my 4 and 6 ss kraft knives i am gonna get them engraved love them


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> They wear out!!! Your just on my ass this evening !! Aren't you!!


You can run but you can't hide!   feeling my springtime oats today. First day of full sun. And man it feels good.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> You can run but you can't hide!   feeling my springtime oats today. First day of full sun. And man it feels good.


Well ..Just don't do anything tonight you might regret! ole man in the shoe!!! :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

embella plaster said:


> I just got my 4 and 6 ss kraft knives i am gonna get them engraved love them


Don't drop em!!!


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah only problem with stainless


----------



## BarupTaper0422 (Mar 30, 2015)

Got them in yesterday, haven't had a chance to use them will be able to monday. First impression is very nice....comfortable grip as I am not a wooden handle fan. They feel very solid. Can't wait to use monday! 👍


----------

